# Campsite database and GPS



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry if this question has been asked before.

I would like to add one or two sites to the Database, but it insists on GPS information. We have paper maps, where do I find the information please? I must admit, I have not tried just missing it out and seeing what happens! Bit like fixing a computer by switching it off and then on again :? 

Sue


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Suenliam said:


> Sorry if this question has been asked before.
> 
> I would like to add one or two sites to the Database, but it insists on GPS information. We have paper maps, where do I find the information please? I must admit, I have not tried just missing it out and seeing what happens! Bit like fixing a computer by switching it off and then on again :?
> 
> Sue


OK you need to know where it is but don't need the coordinates.

On page 1 of the entry leave coordinates blank

it will load any photos and go to page 2 where you will be presented with a map of Europe with a marker in the middle click on the map nearer to where your campsite is the marker will move and the map recentre on it.

Zoom in a bit and click on the map in a more accurate position

repeat this until you have marked it accurately.

The press 'save campsite location' at top of map

You will then have to wait until it is vetted before you see the site in the dtabase but you will receive an email.

Regard Frank


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Many thanks Frank - everything is easy when you know how :lol: 

Now to have a go.

I put a review in about a site (silly me can't remember which one), and the e:mail came back very promptly.

Sue


----------

